# Sharps Disposal??



## xbethanyx (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi,
Anyone from Edinburgh or Scotland that give me an insight on how they get their sharps bin collected and if they get one on script?
I currently put needles in a bleach bottle and bin that way as advised by the hospital but would rather dispose of them the proper way? 
I have googled every term you can think of and can't find any way to dispose of them? There is nothing on the Edinburgh council website i can find?
How does everyone else dispose?
Thanks.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 20, 2013)

I get mine and return them to my surgery. I've never had any bother over it. Have you talked to yours about it?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 20, 2013)

Sharps disposal seems to vary from local authority to local authority...

Officially (in England) it is the LA that has the legal obligation to safely dispose of sharps. Bleach bottles in regular waste are frowned upon these days. 

Do you use a needle clipper?

Have you tried calling your council to ask them?

This page has general details: http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/2421.aspx


----------



## xbethanyx (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes I found that page whilst searching but its pretty vague.
I don't really want to actually phone... The person on the end most probably would have no idea and just think I was a drug user...?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 20, 2013)

xbethanyx said:


> Yes I found that page whilst searching but its pretty vague.
> I don't really want to actually phone... The person on the end most probably would have no idea and just think I was a drug user...?



Not if you explain you're a diabetic on insulin then ask who deals with these things. But call the surgery first, they'll know and won't think you're a druggy.


----------



## Highlander (Nov 21, 2013)

Get my sharps bin from the surgery and take the full one back to them for disposal.  No script required.


----------



## ivygirl (Nov 21, 2013)

my local council deliver and collect my sharps box. In fact had a new one delivered last week!


----------



## Bloden (Nov 22, 2013)

They laughed when I asked about sharps disposal at my local hospital just after diagnosis, so I was just putting them in the rubbish, until my dad told me off - he's a doctor. I now buy my own disposal bins online, and take them to my local pharmacy when full. It's time to bring this up with my endocrinologist. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Maryanne29 (Nov 22, 2013)

I get my boxes from my gp and then return full ones to the surgery for disposal. The process seems to differ so much depending on where you live.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2013)

Maryanne29 said:


> I get my boxes from my gp and then return full ones to the surgery for disposal. The process seems to differ so much depending on where you live.



It certainly does! This topic has cropped up a number of times over the years, it's such a shame that something like this can't be straghtforward for everyone - we're only trying to do our civic duty and dispose of them safely!  My council deliver and collect my sharps bin - it's a 5 litre one and takes me about 2 years to fill! Last time they had crossed me off their list because it had taken me so long to fill one!

Here's what happened to one unfortunate woman who tried to return her sharps bin to her surgery, where the receptionists were reluctant to accept it...

?I?ve filled up my sharps bin, can I give it to you??
?I?m not sure if we take them, I don?t think that we do!
I?ll just wait for Elsie, till she?s done on the phone,
I don?t want to make the decision alone.?

?Ah look! See, she?s finished ? Elsie, what do you think?
If we took in this sharps bin, would they kick up a stink??
?No, I don?t think we take them, we ought to ask Kate?
I don?t think she?s here yet, she?s coming in late.?

?Do you think you could come back when there?s more of us here?
We can?t make the decision, I know it sounds queer.
It?s more than our job?s worth! When we got employed
We were told all the things we?re supposed to avoid.?

?Like being efficient, polite and at ease,
We?re supposed to ignore you and do as we please.
And if you get angry and kick up a fuss,
We?ll tell all and sundry that you wear a truss!?

?And if you should happen to come in here ill
We?ll make you stand waiting ? it gives us a thrill!
There?ll be no appointments if you need to be seen ?
We?re supposed to be grumpy, obstructive and mean.?

?Could you move to the side please? I think I saw Kate!
Perhaps you?d move quicker if you lost some of that weight!
Ah Kate! Can you tell me before you go in,
Do you ever remember us taking a bin??

?I don?t think we take them.? ?No, that?s what I thought.?
?Be patient now, madam, please don?t get distraught!?
?Perhaps if we rang up Elaine in supplies??
?She might not have time ? she?s up to her eyes!?

?Oh please will you take it? I?ve been here an hour!
Perhaps I could talk to someone with more power??
?There?s Dr. Fitzmichael, I think he will know?
Too late ? that?s his Volvo! I just saw it go!?

?Well?perhaps we could take it, and when he gets back
We?ll find out if that?s why Janine got the sack?
No! Don?t pass it over! I might get infections!
We have to take care with all our collections!?

?Elsie, pass me those gloves, and Kate - you watch out!
You have to be careful with addicts about!
That is why you?ve got this? Because you take drugs?
I wouldn?t let your type drink out of our mugs!?

?Now, pass it me slowly, are you sure it?s tight shut?
Imagine of one of those stuck in my foot!
Goodbye! No, you?re welcome ? I hope that you?ve learned
We?d rather this wasn?t where your bins are returned?!?


----------



## am64 (Nov 22, 2013)

the poem is great stuff northe !

I askd my DSN  what to do with the bin and she said she thought id have to ring the council and they'd pick it up... but as it was such a small one just pop it back to the surgery and they'd sort it out


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2013)

Well NP with our council, you just ring em up and tell em you have a full one and they come by and collect it.  

But you have to leave it outside your house in a prominent position.  Are your bins at the front? they asked.  Yes said I.  But the problem as I see it is that we are on a main road with the bus stop post just 'your' side of our front wall, there is a public footpath at the side of our front and therefore any old person child or low life could remove the bin and God knows what might become of it - surely it needs to be a more robust collection service to not risk that sort of thing happening?  Please yourself then was their reply.  I could picture the person shrugging and thinking See if I care!   

So my pharmacy takes them.


----------

